# What is your most memorable PB?



## Myachii (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey all,

I was thinking about my PB's recently since I got an 8.35 3x3 solve not too long ago, and I thought about a PB that stood for a long long time of mine, which was a 33.xx solve. I was averaging around 45-50 at the time and the solve happened out of the blue. I flipped out, it was a major overreaction thinking back to it but it made me wonder what some of you guys' most memorable/reactive PB's have been?

Whether it was how you reacted, what you were watching or doing at the time or the significance of the number (for example if it was your birthday).

For example: When I got my 8.35 solve, I was watching a documentary on Hitler's rise to power in Germany (True Story btw xD)


----------



## cashis (Jun 4, 2015)

Sub 10
I screamed and ran around


----------



## NeilH (Jun 4, 2015)

Before I even started cubing, I saw two of my friends race, and they both got 40 seconds. I coincidentally got a cube a week later, and set my mind to get 39 to beat my friends. After a month of cubing, my PB was 45 with beginners. Almost as soon as I learned F2L, I got a sub 40, and was really pumped up. It was great to achieve my first cubing goal ever and be faster than my friends.

First time I got sub-30, I screamed and ran around for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 4, 2015)

This by far.


----------



## NeilH (Jun 4, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> This by far.



Oh my god sub-5 that's insane!

The reaction was even better. Wo0w


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 4, 2015)

I was thinking maybe me first sub-20, but then I realized I don't actually remember it.. XD

My MBLD PB 7/8! Best feeling in the world


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't remember ever getting it, but my 20.60 Ao5 was PB for so long. I kept getting very close, but never quite beating it.

Other than that, I have a feeling I'll never beat my current single PB.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Either my first sub 10 or my 56.44 official 4x4 single. It felt like such a bad solve and it is only .11 off of my PB


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 4, 2015)

Either my 5.71 3x3 single, 39.86 official 4x4 single, or 3.97 official skewb average.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 4, 2015)

i had an 11.86 3x3 single for a really long time, that i did with roux when i was still using cfop... i beat it when i swapped to zz, but some time later i got 11.86 as a Onehanded single, which also stood for some months... it's like my personal 7.08 

now my 3x3 single is 6.49 which is also really old already... hope i can beat it soon and it doesnt become my legendary pb haha


----------



## Phinagin (Jun 4, 2015)

First sub 20 3x3 single 18.63


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 4, 2015)

My first 4. It was completely unexpected and I totally freaked out.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 4, 2015)

I freaked out over my first 6


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 4, 2015)

Somehow my first sub 15 in comp was my first sub 20 in comp lol.


----------



## imvelox (Jun 4, 2015)

5.40 3x3 single first sub7 lel
and my 1:37 6x6 single that was PB by 10 seks


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 4, 2015)

For me I can't decide between my first sub-1 minute on 4x4 (back before I switched to Yau), or my first (currently only) sub-20 OH solve. The reactions were about the same


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 4, 2015)

My first BLD solve or my first sub 20 ao100.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 4, 2015)

My 48 official mega single or the official 3:58 7x7 solve, which was overall PB over 25 sec. with last 3 edges skip xD
Or maybe my first successful bld solve


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 4, 2015)

Definetely my official 48.52 second 4x4 single at my last comp. It was funny because everyone watching let out a big gasp because my PB single before the comp was like a 58 second solve and I was averaging over a minute XD.


----------



## Dene (Jun 4, 2015)

First sub20, 19.77.


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 4, 2015)

After River Hill Winter 2014, I was really frustrated I didn't make OH round 2, and when I got home I did an OH ao250 (I didn't plan to, just kinda didn't stop) 249th solve was 13.17, I was averaging 28-29 seconds, so it was a huge surprise. I didn't break that PB till about a year later when I was averaging sub 20


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 4, 2015)

First NR <3


----------



## henrysavich (Jun 4, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> First NR <3


Yeah must feel great


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2015)

The first time I ever solved 4x4BLD I actually did a supercube 4x4 instead of a regular cube 4x4. This was before I had a proper memory method too, so I memorized the locations of pieces and not the cycles, and I would update my memo of the cube state as I solved stuff. When solving, I solved the center pieces, then used the supercube safe wing parity algorithm to reduce the wing edges to (already pre-oriented) 3x3 edges, then used supercube safe 3-cycles to solve the rest of the cube like a supercube 3x3BLD solve.

The total time, memo plus solve, was about 4.5 hours and I did it in my dorm room when I was still in college. After the solve I screamed and fist pumped and generally got REALLY excited, but it freaked my suitemates out and they ran into my room wondering if I was fighting someone, or hurt, or what? When I very excitedly told them I had just solved a 4x4 cube blindfolded, they had a look that was slightly impressed but also partly "Oh, he's just CUBING and that's what all that noise was about *eyeroll* "


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 4, 2015)

First sub 8 pb I screamed and ran and did wacky stuff


----------



## Iggy (Jun 4, 2015)

No idea, but I guess it could be my first sub 10 - 9.68. At that time I really wanted a sub 10 single, and when I finally got it, I was really happy

It could also be my 5.63 though (because it was ridiculous), or even my 14:05 5BLD which motivated me to break the NR lol

Edit: oh wait I was also really happy after I got my 54.88 3BLD, first sub 1. So yeah I'm not sure


----------



## Oatch (Jun 5, 2015)

I think it was my first sub-20 for me that really got me going (18.42) - finally convincing myself that I was on the road to becoming halfway decent at 3x3.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 5, 2015)

My first sub-20 (19.88) and first sub-10 (9.50) are equally memorable. The 9.50 was over a year ago, but I still haven't gotten another sub-10.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 5, 2015)

Got a 8.60 3x3 nl single when my other pb was 11.28 and was averaging about 20. I freaked out and yeah... It was my pb forever until I got a LL skip a while ago which brought it down to 8.18...


----------



## jamessorsona (Jun 5, 2015)

My very first sub-20 AND sub-15. When I was averaging around 25-30 a few months back. I was determined to be atleast sub-20. But the unexpected happened I got a 13.90 not only did I get sub-20 but also sub-15


----------



## Suzuha (Jun 5, 2015)

First sub 1 minute: *42.98*
First sub 20: *16.90*
First sub 15: *13.60*
My first sub 15, I yelled so loud! Still waiting for my sub 10.


----------



## MM99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Either my first sub 30 a 29.99 Lel or The 8.67 PB I just got today it was insane


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 5, 2015)

A 14.01 single for 3x3 which stood for 4 months. I actually equalled it once during that period.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 5, 2015)

My first bld success at comp. The comp was so loud like a lot of people were screaming and shouting and right next to our comp there was a music concert so no once could concentrate.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 5, 2015)

First FMC mean of 3. NR.


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 5, 2015)

home pb, 20.26
i think i paused for a while after getting that


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 5, 2015)

23/23 mbld on first ever attempt at that many cubes


----------



## Bubtore (Jun 5, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> First NR <3



The same for me 
But did yours also beat your home PB ?

Because at that time the onehanded NR was 21.33 and my home PB something like 21.6x, and I got a my first sub20 ever officialy : 18.03 (even fullstep)

Or maybe also 9.83 because this was my first sub10 for the 3x3 and stood for over a year, and then the same time became my only NR for the rubik's cube itself (even though it only stood for 2 hours...).


----------



## Myachii (Jun 5, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> First NR <3



yh but its skoob so it dun count :>

jk, it was a great accomplishment  Just hope nobody steals it @ TGN


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 5, 2015)

this


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 5, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSoQjfml23E



Lol cmll skip


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 5, 2015)

9.75
Cross was 4 moves.
First 3 pairs had no rations.
easy ELS -> (CLS + PLL) skip


----------



## Ingo (Jun 5, 2015)

My first sub 20, it was a 18.06 full step


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 5, 2015)

My first sub-6 in clock, happened at competition and NR.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 5, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> 23/23 mbld on first ever attempt at that many cubes



wat. How many had you tried before that?


----------



## imvelox (Jun 5, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> .... or the official 3:58 7x7 solve, which was overall PB over 25 sec. with last 3 edges skip xD



wat?


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 5, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> wat. How many had you tried before that?



I had 21/21 before that


----------



## QQW (Jun 6, 2015)

My 9.37 3x3 single. In competition. Average 17.5.


----------



## GoranRC (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey Guys! I've been cubing for Not long. And i just, JUST! Learned F2L, 2 days ago. Normally i used beginners method (Layer By Layer). My Beginner's PB is 1 minute 1 seconds. But now that i learned F2L I just have to practice and the time will launch up for sure


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 6, 2015)

My first sub-30 on 4x4 or my sub-5 current 3x3 PB.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 6, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSoQjfml23E



If I ever needed an argument for how efficient Roux is, it would be how relatively slowly you were turning for a sub-10 solve.


----------



## Hari (Jun 6, 2015)

Got this just now and beats my old 4BLD PB by 10 seconds.. Definitely my most memorable PB!
2:57.84[1:27.96] F2 Fw R L Uw' B L F R Uw' B' U' Rw' F' B2 Uw2 B' F D2 Fw F B' Uw B2 R' Fw2 U2 L' B Rw D Uw Fw2 D Uw R' L2 U2 Fw' F2


----------



## Berd (Jun 6, 2015)

Got it on the train back from a cube meet.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 6, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> If I ever needed an argument for how efficient Roux is, it would be how relatively slowly you were turning for a sub-10 solve.



O.O What is this? Another person with a MORR ID??


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 6, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> If I ever needed an argument for how efficient Roux is, it would be how relatively slowly you were turning for a sub-10 solve.



Yeah, I have a reconstruction of my low 9 and I had 4 tps maximum


----------



## anshspeedcuber (Jun 6, 2015)

When i got a new 2x2 PB today of 1.39 and when i got my first ever sub 1 solve on 3x3....i can't forget that reaction when i was running all around...hahahahahaha


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 6, 2015)

First official Sub-10

9.99


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 7, 2015)

Myachii said:


> O.O What is this? Another person with a MORR ID??



Yah man  There's actually also another Josh Morrison who went to one comp in 2009.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 7, 2015)

My two most recent 5x5 PBs are by far the most memorable. Those two solves decreased my PB by 30 seconds total.

I usually break PBs by tiny, tiny amounts when I break them. I broke my 3x3 single PB close to 10 times over the course of 6 or so months, and that took it from mid 9 to 8.93. (It's 7.58 now, so I finally had a big jump, but point stands.) Even my 7x7 single PB, which should have bigger jumps compared to other events, usually decreases a second or two at a time. 

5x5 is the one event for me to buck that trend. I've only broken my single PB twice in the last year, but it's been by huge amounts both times. My PB was 1:38, and I somehow got a 1:21 solve. I was more shocked and confused and worried that my timer had malfunctioned than I was happy at that time. Over the next 6 months, my global average improved more than 15 seconds, but I didn't beat the single. After what felt like forever, I broke that 1:21 single with a 1:08; another massive jump that skipped ever having a 1:1x.xx PB. Unlike the previous solve I mentioned, I could tell the solve was really fast throughout, and was thrilled. My PB went from 1:38 to 1:08 over the course of two PB solves. Crazy.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 7, 2015)

Probably my 5/5 MBLD at Naoned Open 2010. I had never gotten better results than 2/2 before, my 3 cubes attempts at the previous three comps were all DNFs, and the only time I had attempted 5 at home, result was 1/5. I originally planned to attempt 3 once again, but we happened to be ahead of schedule, so I decided to try 5 just for fun: not only I got an unexpected success, but it was NR at that time (previous NR was 5/5 too but a bit slower).


----------



## Praetorian (Jun 7, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSoQjfml23E



this is the best reaction I've ever seen also nice job, your turning looked so effortless and calm..


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 9, 2015)

unofficial: 5.84 3x3 single, first sub 6 using my own alg I discovered, which was caught on camera https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3FH7GRpfc0
official: 2:54.04 7x7 single, first sub 3 and overall PB by 16 seconds and official PB by 18 seconds, which was also caught on camera https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGmoDF6R-AY


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 9, 2015)

Definately my first BLD solve. Took about 15 minutes, but when I did it, I ran around the house with the solved cube, and shouted at the top of my lungs when I did it. My parents thought I was crazy until I told them what I did. They then questioned me why I don't do this well in school or get this excited. I haven't even touched a cube since then..... lol jk but I really did run around the house to show my whole family, but not the screaming part. That would just be crazy stupid.


----------



## cashis (Jun 10, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> They then questioned me why I don't do this well in school.



10/10
laughed so hard


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 12, 2015)

Either my 3x3 PB single of 23.643, or my Skewb Diamond UWR, which isn't even my PB anymore. 
Skewb Diamond UWR video here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaEbUOR-Lek
Obvious bragging is obvious.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 12, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> unofficial: 5.84 3x3 single, first sub 6 using my own alg I discovered, which was caught on camera https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3FH7GRpfc0
> official: 2:54.04 7x7 single, first sub 3 and overall PB by 16 seconds and official PB by 18 seconds, which was also caught on camera https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGmoDF6R-AY



I was sitting in front of you at that competition plodding along with my 8 minute 7x7 solve. I jumped out of my skin when you finished your solve xD


----------



## Jihu Mun (Jul 3, 2015)

10.78 3x3 Single. It was 13.52 before that. Didn't break it for a year. 6 move last layer


----------



## matty (Jul 3, 2015)

Probably my 4.96 (sune + PLL skip) or my first sub 10 3x3 average of 9.8. I was screaming


----------

